# FRIDAY FUN: 'pooerty in motion (or not)



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inspired by the lovely pictures of Dudley Daffodil dashing and Donna's 'poos running in the snow - let's see some pictures of 'poos in motion... Unfortunately I don't have a decent camera and my action shots always look blurry, so I include a 'Not' option.
My pics were taken just now on a local walk. Kiki was not in motion the pigeon scarer kept going off and she is a bit of a wimp when it comes to Bangs, so there is a pic of her frozen on the wall while she decides whether it is safe to come for a walk or not.

So come on lets see some action shots - nothing like the joy of a 'poo running!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

NB it should read PooetRy in motion, but obviously I can't spell


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look at them go. I love it. 
Does attacking each other count?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the blur of teeth 
Willow might have to find another gear soon - Kiki doesn't think it is so funny being chased by Dot now that Dot can catch her - Dot grabs Kiki's tail and flips her over!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Slightly blurry action shot.*

Max & Phoebe playing tug of war


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont have any at work with me...but I will try to post later, good theme!! 
AND wow willow looks like a werewolf in that picture!! glowing eye and all!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

as I only just posted a recent action one i have found an older one when my boy was still a big hairy bear!







(Oh and I love the ones already posted)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer whizzing by Lexi as he's chasing the laser (we don't do this anymore) 









Lexi and Beemer playing tug-o-war with their birthday present from Molly.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

My what BIG TEETH you have Sami!!! He and Carley were playing!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly as a puppy  first one she is hooked on my pants


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These are last month at the beach...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the airborne Lola and Nina picture 
Actually I love all the pictures


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:iagree::love-eyes:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wish I was a better photographer!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The close up with the ball is fabulous!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

This was barney as he jumped at the camera.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant, I love the fly away hair


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> This was barney as he jumped at the camera.


Barney is so cute love his nose


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Some from today

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Some from today
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


GREAT ear shots!! Look at the Ozzy boy! He warms my heart every time I think of his rocky start. He's a trooper. 

Willow as usual is a beauty


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ozzie sort of looked like a rabbit ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So nice to have no snow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They look like they are enjoying life without snow too, good to hear you've thawed out Donna! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The pictures are wonderful - look at those dogs go


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

love the one of the three of them WOW Ozzie can stand his ground for sure


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look so happy!

How's Jake?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> They look so happy!
> 
> How's Jake?


He is playing with Ozzy more and more even inside sometimes. It's so wonderful to see then together. I was starting to think it wouldn't happen. Nick calls them bro moments. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is playing with Ozzy more and more even inside sometimes. It's so wonderful to see then together. I was starting to think it wouldn't happen. Nick calls them bro moments.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Brill! So glad!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is playing with Ozzy more and more even inside sometimes. It's so wonderful to see then together. I was starting to think it wouldn't happen. Nick calls them bro moments.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a bromance Love Jake's little bum bum


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is playing with Ozzy more and more even inside sometimes. It's so wonderful to see then together. I was starting to think it wouldn't happen. Nick calls them bro moments.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Any bets on sister moments in the future? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Any bets on sister moments in the future?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What?? Number 4????


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely not 4! At least not yet!

I think Donna and I have both learnt our lesson - wonderful in theroy and most of the time in practice - but 4 

Mine having some sister moments.... it is getting more difficult to spot who is who of my black poos!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is an action picture of my two x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Here is an action picture of my two x


Haha, where do you sit? In their dog bed??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It's ok they have just moved to the three seater x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Definitely not 4! At least not yet!
> 
> I think Donna and I have both learnt our lesson - wonderful in theroy and most of the time in practice - but 4
> 
> Mine having some sister moments.... it is getting more difficult to spot who is who of my black poos!


it doesn't seem like it would be but three is much more than two, Also, all three of mine love attention and both Jake and Ozzy would be held all day if they could. I have reached my limit. As predicted when I went for a second boy, Willow will be my only girl.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Definitely not 4! At least not yet!
> 
> I think Donna and I have both learnt our lesson - wonderful in theroy and most of the time in practice - but 4
> 
> Mine having some sister moments.... it is getting more difficult to spot who is who of my black poos!


Love these I have trouble sometimes recognizing Kiki and little Dot Love Inzi's eyes so cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> it doesn't seem like it would be but three is much more than two, Also, all three of mine love attention and both Jake and Ozzy would be held all day if they could. I have reached my limit. As predicted when I went for a second boy, Willow will be my only girl.


I think that three dogs is fine with me is because of Inzi - she is older, incredibly well behaved (apart from the odd irritating, mostly ball related, habits) and for the most part does not want to sit on my knee 
But this winter has been just an endless sea of mud, mud splats and soggy dogs the thought of another four paws to spread the mud further is grim.

And of course you have the lovely Penny so sort of four already 



dio.ren said:


> Love these I have trouble sometimes recognizing Kiki and little Dot Love Inzi's eyes so cute!


Close up they are very different - but they are now exactly the same height and the small white thread on Dot's chest has disappeared and her dot on her chin doesn't show up so much and now that her coat is shorter they really are difficult to distinguish when they are racing, chasing and bundling. Generally the rougher naughtier one is Dot


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I loved the Kiki pic you posted on another tread she was standing on a cement ledge she was so cute but maybe it was Dot I have a soft spot for Kiki she is so cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, 4 doesn't appeal to me. I would have to to give up work or else stop caring about cleanliness in my home. I will get a third when we move house sometime in the next year - then that will be me done. I don't under estimate the work involved by any stretch but we (yes - we!! but only in a bigger house with provisions for doggy bathing area downstairs - I am told!!) would like a third.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hooray! Now tell us what you are looking for in a house?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes, 4 doesn't appeal to me. I would have to to give up work or else stop caring about cleanliness in my home. I will get a third when we move house sometime in the next year - then that will be me done. I don't under estimate the work involved by any stretch but we (yes - we!! but only in a bigger house with provisions for doggy bathing area downstairs - I am told!!) would like a third.


Maybe that third should be a boy...... For nina??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Hooray! Now tell us what you are looking for in a house?


Well I've seen one actually, has been on market a good while. Knowing our luck it will be sold before we get this one sold. We need to get finishing touches done here (aesthetic tidying up) then get this one on market. 

Looking for countryside but no more than 5/6 miles to motorway (work ), elevated position if possible, 5 bedrooms, nice proportions, period features if possible, not a lot of work to do but will do some if needed. Outside plenty of space including garage/outbuilding for my doggy bathroom and storage for our gym equipment and bikes etc. 



Tinman said:


> Maybe that third should be a boy...... For nina??


Not sure I could handle a Ralph and Ruby situation! The next will probably be another girl!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*better late than never*


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome shot! LOVE this thread. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I want another pair but when these guys are older. We need a little color mixed in. So someday 4 for me as I've already given up clean house. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You'd bettergive up your luxery purse addiction first! 

Donna Ozzie is growing into a stunning dog, love his markings, he is extraordinary. Are you finding people comment on his coat when you are out?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You'd bettergive up your luxery purse addiction first!
> 
> Donna Ozzie is growing into a stunning dog, love his markings, he is extraordinary. Are you finding people comment on his coat when you are out?


Thanks...the biggest problem I have with him right now is I have not been able to get him out much. Between my leg and the weather, he had not gotten enough exposure. 
My favorite thing about his coat is the white leg, black leg. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oz is stunning - such a big, lanky black and white legged healthy looking boy 

Love the shaking Rufus picture too - I love those slowmos of dogs shaking when you can see how the skin rotates in ripples down their body with the water flicking off.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> You'd bettergive up your luxery purse addiction first!
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Ozzie is growing into a stunning dog, love his markings, he is extraordinary. Are you finding people comment on his coat when you are out?



Iby that time these two will have gone through all the ones I have. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love Ozzy's markings, hope you will be able to take him out a little more often soon Donna, how is the weather there now and how is your leg doing?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All fab photos!

I love Ozzy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Love Ozzy's markings, hope you will be able to take him out a little more often soon Donna, how is the weather there now and how is your leg doing?


The weather, they are telling us, is finally going to warm up but we are expecting five days of rain  I saw my doctor today. He is not happy with my slow recovery so I am off to physical therapy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Donna, I'm so sorry that your leg is not improving.
Hope physio helps.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna. You will get there. It's not an easy heal!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bodies in Motrin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving ozz having a paddle and jake having a good rub, just to make sure there is still dirt to be had! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pictures - Jake's ears are so black


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Donna, I think drinking a good brandy may help your leg heal - if you drink enough, you won't be able to feel either of them!  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Loving ozz having a paddle and jake having a good rub, just to make sure there is still dirt to be had! X


Jake brought a lot of dirt home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozzy is growing up so fast, I love his markings! Here's our action shot, he looks like a rabbit in this one haha! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

More fabulous shots.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just helping


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> Just helping


She's so cute


----------

